# MS-DOS emulator



## kichkichkich (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there an MS-DOS emulator for android 2.2? 
I tried using aDOSBOX and anDOSBOX but its not working with my 7" tablet Froyo 2.2 under WM8650. Any alternatives you guys? I really need to play this Demu

thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have aDOSBox 0.2.4 running on my froyo device....

Maybe its just a bug with 0.2.5?

Try the older version here-> aDosBox-v0.2.4.apk - adosbox - aDOSBox WVGA(480x800) 0.2 beta v0.2.4 - DosBox Android Port - Google Project Hosting


----------



## kichkichkich (Aug 1, 2011)

Laxer said:


> I have aDOSBox 0.2.4 running on my froyo device....
> 
> Maybe its just a bug with 0.2.5?
> 
> Try the older version here-> aDosBox-v0.2.4.apk - adosbox - aDOSBox WVGA(480x800) 0.2 beta v0.2.4 - DosBox Android Port - Google Project Hosting


once i installed this, it will say installation complete, then when i try to open it, the screen will go blank, then it will return to the homescreen, nothing happened. with andosbox, after installation, i see the "dos box" intro then it will go blank and return to homescreen again


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Weird, I have never tried running it on a tablet....

Maybe try this? Dosbox 0.74 - Emulators - File Catalog - Android Games Development

confirmed running on a galaxy tab....


----------



## kichkichkich (Aug 1, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Weird, I have never tried running it on a tablet....
> 
> Maybe try this? Dosbox 0.74 - Emulators - File Catalog - Android Games Development
> 
> confirmed running on a galaxy tab....


thank you sir, I'll try this one when i get home.  i'll let you know :grin:


----------

